

Linux - Stop holding our kids back - possiblemat
http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html

======
ars
Is this real? Or did someone make it up to generate a strawman argument?

~~~
sireat
This must be made up, because the person admits to trying out Linux then goes
on a ridiculously over the top pro Microsoft slant (without argumentation).
Somebody so clueless wouldn't even know (if) they tried out Linux in
college...

~~~
jerf
Two possibilities come to mind: Satire, as mentioned by other people, or the
original teacher is lying about having used Linux. As anybody who has been
around on the internet (or BBS or Usenet or...) for a while has learned, some
people take a very scorched-earth approach to argumentation, and if lying
about having tried Linux bolsters the argument, in it goes, regardless of
whether it's true. (Maybe.)

~~~
Dobbs
It's also possible that the she was forced to use Unix in college. As she is
not a techie, and probably wouldn't pay a very large amount of attention to
the details, mixed the two up.

~~~
Network_Punk
The way I read it she had to use the command line when she was in college, and
thinks the GUI is "stolen" from Windows. (Hence the concern about legality)

------
sdurkin
This is very, very old satire. If this really is a recently received email,
then the person who responded got punkd. I'm gonna go see if I can located the
oldest such letter.

------
rp
Balanced updates:

[http://www.austin360.com/blogs/content/shared-
gen/blogs/aust...](http://www.austin360.com/blogs/content/shared-
gen/blogs/austin/digitalsavant/entries/2008/12/11/breaking_local.html)

[http://www.austin360.com/blogs/content/shared-
gen/blogs/aust...](http://www.austin360.com/blogs/content/shared-
gen/blogs/austin/digitalsavant/entries/2008/12/11/aisd_director_o.html)

------
chaostheory
I can understand the subtle anger in the response... but belittling someone is
not the way to win new converts.

conversely, i've seen worse responses

------
jrp
Old:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22called+a+confrence+with+th...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22called+a+confrence+with+the+student%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-
US:unofficial&client=firefox-a)

------
globalrev
Did I miss something? There are 2 parts, one which is pro microsoft and then a
defense post which is pro Linux...right?

------
ckinnan
TRS-80 was good enough for me, should be fine for today's kids.

------
jmtame
Wow, Karen is an embarrassment to society.

------
time_management
_Mr. Starks, I along with many others tried Linux during college..._

Anyone else hear a tone alike one admitting to past drug use?

~~~
turkishrevenge
Hey, it was college. Everybody experiments. I used to swing both ways... dual
booting that is.

~~~
justindz
What does it say about your sexuality if you also had BeOS on there? I hope my
wife doesn't read HN.

